# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه بزرگسالان و امتحان نهایی دی ماه!!!

## iman0013

سلام دوستان.
من دانشگاه سراسری ورودی بهمن روزانه قبول شدم.
متاسفانه شهریور 2 تا درسو افتادم که یکی رو تبصره زدم و اون یکی رو هم گذاشتم واسه دی ماه!
دانشگاه همون موقع که رفتم ثبت نام نکرد رفتم پیش معاون دانشگاه گفتش که برو هر موقع که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتی بیا واست ثبت نام میکنم و از اونجایی که ورودی بهمن بودم فکر کردم مشکلی نباشه و با اسودگی خاطر رفتم بزرگسالان ثبت نام کردم.

1_الان مدرک این مدرسه بزرگسالان رو دانشگاه قبول میکنه دیگه؟امکانش هست بعد گرفتن مدرک پیش برم واسه ثبت نام و ثبت نامم نکنن؟
2_اگه دانشگاه ثبت نام نکنه باید برم سربازی ایا؟ :Yahoo (101): 
3_واسه قبول شدن امتحان نهایی دی ماه باید چند بگیرم روی برگه؟مستمر هم 20 دادن ظاهرا

----------


## A.Z

> سلام دوستان.
> من دانشگاه سراسری ورودی بهمن روزانه قبول شدم.
> متاسفانه شهریور 2 تا درسو افتادم که یکی رو تبصره زدم و اون یکی رو هم گذاشتم واسه دی ماه!
> دانشگاه همون موقع که رفتم ثبت نام نکرد رفتم پیش معاون دانشگاه گفتش که برو هر موقع که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتی بیا واست ثبت نام میکنم و از اونجایی که ورودی بهمن بودم فکر کردم مشکلی نباشه و با اسودگی خاطر رفتم بزرگسالان ثبت نام کردم.
> 
> 1_الان مدرک این مدرسه بزرگسالان رو دانشگاه قبول میکنه دیگه؟امکانش هست بعد گرفتن مدرک پیش برم واسه ثبت نام و ثبت نامم نکنن؟
> 2_اگه دانشگاه ثبت نام نکنه باید برم سربازی ایا؟
> 3_واسه قبول شدن امتحان نهایی دی ماه باید چند بگیرم روی برگه؟مستمر هم 20 دادن ظاهرا


سلام رفیق...

1.بله قبول میکنه...مشکلی نداره.
2.نخیر! مطمئن باش ثبت نام میکنن. نگران نباش! فقط باید مدرک پیش رو داشته باشی! یعنی اون دوس رو تو دی پاس کرده باشی!
3.اگه مستمر 20 براتون رد کرده باشن،شما برای قبولی کافیه تو برگه حداقل 8.5 نمره رو  بنویسید!نباید کمتر از این باشه...
در صورتی که این میزان نوشته باشید،نمره سال این درسه شما بالای 10 میشه(10.14) که سیستم روندش میکنه میشه 10 و شما قبولید!


Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

اصولا حق نداشتن قبول کنن ولی هر دانشگاه خودش یه سلیقه ای لحاظ میکنه اگه بهتون گفتن بهمن ثبت نام میکنن مشکلی ندارین. 
شما دی ماه اگه 7.25 به بالا بگیری قبول هستی ( اگه مستمر  20 داده باشن )

----------

